
Simplicity and Michelson - kushti
http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/simplicity-and-michelson.html
======
urbit
Wadler's criticisms of jets are pretty common and not super hard to respond
to.

Nothing at all stops any jet-based interpreter from using normal standards
practices to specify a standard jet profile. We can even expect aggressive
vendors to "embrace and extend" that profile.

But, in practice as well as theory, this isn't going to cause
incompatibilities, monopolies, etc. Your semantic compatibility is perfect.

In fact, jet competition should have excellent effects on performance across a
healthy market. If Google hosts a jet-propelled interpreter, it's natural for
it to both offer a tensor processing library, and hook that library up to a
jet that talks to a hardware TPU. Your code will work the same if you move off
Google -- you're not physically locked in.

What we just got rid of: the bureaucratic overhead of standardizing a TPU
opcode. Look at all the crypto algorithms you have to run in JS on the
browser, when half the time there's a hardware instruction on the chip. It's
technically trivial to connect these two things -- but not politically.
Politically, you need a committee to standardize the builtin.

It's true that performance disparities are absurd if you don't jet-propel
basic arithmetic. But no one would do that. If a system works both in theory
and in practice, it works. You can't really say that in theory, it doesn't
work in practice.

(Disclaimer: jet inventor here. But Simplicity's jets are much more badass
because of the Coq equivalency proofs.)

------
modo_
I believe this ([https://github.com/input-output-hk/plutus-
prototype/blob/mas...](https://github.com/input-output-hk/plutus-
prototype/blob/master/docs/spec/Formal%20Specification%20of%20the%20Plutus%20Language%20-%20McAdams.pdf))
is the smart contract scripting language he's working on. Far from an expert
on formal methods and language design, but, it does seem to be more fleshed
out than the public information on Simplicity.

------
agumonkey
who coined the inl, inr terms .. I see them often in denotational semantics
but never found the origin of it.

